# The BEST Tackle Storage - GRUV BIG JIG BOX



## ElReydelMar (Feb 20, 2016)

I found the BEST tackle storage solution for 2020, the GRUV Fishing Big Jig Box and Launch Pad. This year I upgraded from my Plano Tackle Box to the GRUV Fishing Big Jig Box. I can store up to 115 jigs in the box and they are all protected from getting banged up. For a day of inshore fishing I store my hooks, top water lures, leader and Zman lures. I stuck a Launch Pad on my console and I have my Zman lures already rigged on hooks to fish if I need to change out or replace a lure. This saves alot of time and does not make any noise compared to opening hatches and tackle boxes.

Big Jig Box - https://amzn.to/2IfJ3hx 

Launch Pad - https://amzn.to/2vrcYkk


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Hope you got paid for that ad.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Was at Academy a few weeks back and picked up one of their 3700 size 'terminal tackle' boxes that was on clearance for $9. Had the foam inserts to place jig heads and lead like this ^^^^^^ deal - WHAT A PITA!. Going back to my old ways where everything goes in the same pool!


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

and with the referral links? post this in the commercial sales forum, GTFO w/ this ad stuff


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A plastic box for the anal retentive. Just what the world needed.

No, I did not subscribe.


----------

